# Dezentrale Ereignismeldungen



## Flash2k1 (20 März 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es das Thema hier richtig ist...


Ich habe folgende Aufgabe bekommen und habe keine Ahnung, welche Firma so etwas anbietet:


In der Firma sind mehrere Hallen, wo Maschinen laufen. In den Hallen steht Netzwerk soweit überall zur Verfügung.
Mein Chef möchte sozusagen eine Art Grundriss auf dem Bildschirm haben, wo in den Gebäuden die Maschinen die laufen "grün" leuchten.
Hat eine Maschine eine Störung, soll "rot" leuchten und steht die Anlage, soll "grau" leuchten.

Das Selbe möchte er auch mit seinem Handy abfragen können.

Theoretisch bräuchte ist irgend ein Modul (Eingänge), wo ich Meldungen einer Maschine einlesen kann. Diese irgendwie per Lan oder WLan ins Netz. Dann irgend eine Software, sodass man per Browser oder Handy drauf zugreifen kann...


Hört sich erst mal ganz einfach an in der Theorie...

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie ich das am besten umsetzen kann?



Vielen Dank!!!!


Gruß

Thomas


----------



## SPS_A (20 März 2018)

Moin Thomas, ich denke dass prinzipiell jede Firma im Bereich Automatisierungstechnik etwas anbietet. Wichtig wäre in meinen Augen erst einmal die Frage: Woran erkennst du, ob eine Maschine läuft/steht/eine Störung hat? Digitale Schalter für den jeweiligen Zustand? Ausgaben von Zuständen der Maschine über ein Kommunikationsprotokoll?


----------



## Flash2k1 (21 März 2018)

Hallo,

ich muss die Logik, die sagt "Anlage läuft", "Anlage steht" oder "Störung" in die bestehende Steurung einbauen. Da manche Steuerungen schon etwas in die Tage gekommen sind, kann ich nicht über ein Bus-Protokoll gehen. Das einfachste ist aus meiner Sicht die Lösung über Digitale Signale...

Bleibt nur die Frage, wie die Signale einzusammeln sind und zu Visualisieren...


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Passion4Automation (21 März 2018)

Frag deinen Chef erstmal was er sich noch alles vorstellt. Weil wenn er das mal am Handy sieht, will er plötzlich Mehr. Taktzeiten, Auslastung, Stunden und das alles visualisiert. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung. 
Ansonsten wäre eine SPS mit webvisu wohl das einfachste. 
Die Signale kannst du über Koppelrelais abgreifen, bei den meisten alten Maschinen kein Problem. Neue Maschinen bieten meist OPC an. Alternativ auch über analoge Signale abgreifen z.B. 0 Volt  Maschine steht und >0.2 Volt, Maschine läuft. 
Um eine qualifizierte Aussage treffen zu können sind aber zu wenige Infos vorhanden.


----------



## Flash2k1 (26 März 2018)

Hallo,

das Problem mit dem kleinen Finger und dann ist der ganze Arm weg, kenne ich... Das Problem ist, es darf wie immer fast nix kosten... Hat er bei irgend einer Führung in einem anderen Betrieb gesehen... Willkommen in der Digitalisierten Welt...

Ganz nach dem Motto... das Spielzeug will ich auch haben...


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (26 März 2018)

Hallo Thomas,

um wie viele digitalen Signale handelt es sich denn? Nur "ein", "aus" und "Störung"? Oder ist es sogar direkt eine "Störung", wenn die Anlage "aus" ist?
Vielleicht kann dir unser *SCR-E300* hier Abhilfe schaffen. In Verbindung mit unserer *icom Data Suite* mit integriertem Dashboard (für deine Anwendung kostenlos) kannst du ganz einfach die digitalen Signalen an den Eingängen des SCR überwachen und in einem Dashboard nach belieben darstellen und mit jedem Browser darstellen. Vorteil dabei ist, dass es skalierbar ist, d.h. selbst wenn dein Chef irgendwann einmal noch mehr dargestellt haben möchte, ist das kein Problem. Wichtig an der Stelle: Wir reden hier nur von Aktualwerten. Historien, Vergleiche etc. sind dann wieder eine andere Baustelle.

Wenn du genaueres wissen möchtest, dann melde dich kurz per PN bei mir.


----------



## acid (26 März 2018)

Von wie vielen Maschinen reden wir denn hier?

Da du sowieso nicht weißt, was dein Chef nacher wirklich alles haben will und du ohnehin Kabel verlegen musst bzw. Netzwerkverkabelung nutzen willst, wären eventuell S7-1200 zum einsammeln der Daten denkbar. Die kleinste Steuerung dieser Serie (1211) kostet 170€ und wäre erweiterbar bei Bedarf. Dazu noch eine "übergeordnete" S7 die die Daten auswertet und per Webserver zur Verfügung stellt. 

Aber ganz ehrlich: Rede vorher nochmal mit deinem Chef, ob er _wirklich_ nur zwei oder drei Zustände der Maschinen wissen will, ansonsten kostet das schnell mal mehr als geplant und verursacht unnötigen Aufwand.


----------

